
Apple confirms iPhones with older batteries will take hits in performance - agotterer
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/12/20/16803190/iphone-slowdown-is-needed-but-also-a-problem
======
ineedasername
So Apple, in order to improve performance degradation due to aging batteries,
is... throttling device performance.

Consider me not sold on this line of reasoning. It might be more believable if
there had been transparency on that _feature_ before it was found out. Say, if
Apple auto-enabled low-power mode 100% of the time after X number of duty
cycles. And allowed users to opt-out and simply run down the batter faster if
desired. And it didn't happen to coincide with the drop-date for the next
iPhone version quite so neatly.

So, color me skeptical on this one. Anyone aware of similar shenanigans on
Samsung sets?

------
simonblack
Nothing to do with batteries. Planned obsolescence. They want you to buy a new
iPhone.

Next time I'm going to buy a generic smartphone, like a Xiaomi.

